# Wooden Self-built enclosures



## Diablo (Jun 23, 2012)

Can anyone share some pics of their enclosures (built or bought) please? I'm trying to get an idea of what I want when I build my own wooden enclosure. I was thinking about doing 6x3x3 but I might do 7x3x3. I'm trying to think of cool design ideas I can do to make things easier, such as cleaning the cage, handling my tegu, moving it, etc. If anyone has any tips or tuts they wanna share thank you, or if you just wanna post a pic of your enclosure that works too! Anything is appreciated.


----------



## larissalurid (Jun 23, 2012)

I'd do at least 7x3x3 and make sure the tegu gets lots of roaming time also. best would be 8x4, but sorry I don't have pics of mine since it's not built yet. I'm waiting to see if I'll move to a bigger place soon so i can go with 8x4 instead of 7x3, and my baby is going to be in a smaller enclosure at first anyway :/ Youtube has some vids of people who have built enclosures though :]


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 23, 2012)

i built my cage myself, but its a hatchling enclose, 4x2x2. i constructed a frame from wooden stakes, then drilled on plywood walls. for the forward doors, i used plexiglass with hinges on the top so they open upwards. to lock them, i just use the ol' hook and loop metal thingies. i ran out of cypress one one half so the other half is coir and i kinda like it like that lol. :sleepy: i tried to attach a pic, but it won't let me. :-/


----------



## Scott_k (Jun 23, 2012)

I built this cage my self it's 6x3x4. I will be building another one in around six months but it will be at least 8x5x4. 
http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/scottkviz/ba7340fe.jpg
http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/scottkviz/0d69831b.jpg
http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/scottkviz/383115c1.jpg
http://i1071.photobucket.com/albums/u508/scottkviz/c0529810.jpg


----------



## anelk002 (Jun 30, 2012)

[attachment=4535][attachment=4536][attachment=4537][attachment=4538]I built my cage. Its a 6x3x2.5 with the top 6" removable so that it can fit through doors. I just have to install the lights and am waiting for the tracks so I can put sliding doors in.


----------

